# Clear mucous discharge



## Little Hedgehog

So yesterday I felt like my anus was feeling a little moist the entire day. It was clear liquid. Then, when the evening came, when i farted, some clear mucous came with it. No stools, just a small amount of mucous. Enough for me to have to go to the bathroom and clean it. As far as I can see, there is no blood. And if there is, it's in such small quantities that I simply dont see it.
What could this be? I've heard that mucous can be simply an IBS symptom, but my IBS is really not acting up lately. it's even pretty calm at the moment. Except for a lot of gas (like I always have), my IBS isn't flaring up.

Stools are totally normal.

What could be causing this?


----------



## erinelizabeth

I always see mucus right before a flare up. It's like a warning alarm for my mind and body to brace itself. But that's just me.... 
Although I too know its just a normal part of ibs, I still get a little freaked out ( best way i can put it) every time I wipe and see mucus. 
If youre not seeing any blood I'd say just keep a watchful eye. Do you normally see a lot of mucus when you have a flare up?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Same thing causing you to have more gas?

Mucus is non-specific. You make some all the time every day all day. Whenever the stools need to be lubricated to move, the colon is stimulated by pretty much anything and it wants to protect itself (and reacting to gas could do it).

And probably some people release some mucus when they are totally healthy because every human on the planet has a colon that always makes mucus every single day. Just with IBS the colon is more reactive than usual so may make more (even when the IBS isn't flared up and really bad).


----------



## Little Hedgehog

The thing is, it's very unusual for me to have any mucous from just IBS. The only times I had mucous, was after a GI infection and when I had hemmies.
So maybe I just have hemorrhoids. I used to have them, I had them removed through sclerotherapy (they inject some stuff in it to make them shrink) but they might just be coming back.

The problem is that I'm rather sportive. I go rock climbing and go to the gym and do exercices that help my rock climbing (like pulling myself up a pull-up bar, etc)... and it would suck if I had to stop that because I heard these kind of sports can put pressure on the hemmies and make them worse.
Should I stop alltogether, or should I just learn proper breathing while doing sports because now, I often tend to hold my breath when doing something strenuous.


----------



## Edward01

Hi mate,
Mucous builds when your intestines are irritated about something, that can be anything. When this happens the food you eat doesnt get into contact with the enzymes needed to break down the food. The result is that you get fermentation. The fibres and carbs which your body can´t break down rightly are giving food to bacteria. These then produce different of gases. If they produce methangas you will suffer constipation, if its a hydrogen you will suffer diarrhea. Some even produce alkohol. All of them produce endotoxins which make you feel terrible. After I cut out all milk products and all grains in my food, I have no mucous discharge anymore, my anal itching has stopped after 30 years of suffering. And the baloon stomach has come down and I have no gas. My intestines are not healed yet and so I suffer when I eat too much greens. Right now I am having bone brews and boiled meat. And I drink honey water. This combination makes me feel like a human again. I hope that my leaky gut will heal and that I can eat more greens again.

all the best to you
Thomas


----------



## Getting Me Down!

Thomas, when you say 'all milk products' do you mean every single food/drink that contains milk?
Or just milk based, like yoghurts' milkshakes etc?


----------



## Edward01

Getting Me Down! said:


> Thomas, when you say 'all milk products' do you mean every single food/drink that contains milk?
> Or just milk based, like yoghurts' milkshakes etc?


Its the milk protein which got me the trouble. They always said that one is growing out of it and that I dont have a lactose intolerance problem but they where wrong. I stopped with all and feel goog. No butter, no cheese, not even goat chees, no kefir....nothing from the milk family!

yours
Thomas


----------

